# Be careful refueling!!



## techdave (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi you all, this from today's San Diego Union Tribune:

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/northcounty/20080910-0723-1bo10gasignites.html

Dude set himself on fire refueling a hot chainsaw. What a horrible accident!
Be safe!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 11, 2008)

I woud have thought it needed a spark or flame to ignite, maybe some carbon buring in the exhaust?


----------



## treemandan (Sep 11, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I woud have thought it needed a spark or flame to ignite, maybe some carbon buring in the exhaust?



I hope he is going to be OK.
flash point, its different for different things. Vapor, liquid, etc. You can put a match out it liquid petrol.
It is quite possible about something burning in the saw, I try to keep them out of their storage area until them cool, something I always thought about when I look in the oily, gasy lock boxes... don't want anything that hot in there


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 12, 2008)

More likely to be static electricity caused the problem.

And that can get anybody, anywhere.


----------

